# What Do You See When A Battery Needs Replacement?



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

My one and only Accutron came to me months ago with battery in and working fine. I noticed yesterday that it had fallen a couple of hours behind, still humming but the seconds hand struggling to get round. Is this the usual thing when the battery starts to go?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi Russ,

It probably is the battery....is the noise of the humm noticeable weaker? That's another indicator. Mine usually just stop but there is still an audible weak humm.

Obviously the best check is to buy another battery and pop it in....in my experience, they usually start to play up when the voltage of the old battery has fallen from the as-new voltage of 1.55 volts down to about 1.10 volts.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Cheers Paul, dropped you a PM.


----------

